# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  good tasting protein powder?

## Blazor

I'm looking for some good tasting protein powder basically. my previous powder tasted really bad, can't remember the name, but anyway could someone mention some good tasting protein powder? chocolate flavour is what I'd prefer I guess.

whatever protein powder is popular for its taste?

----------


## austinite

I don't use shakes anymore, but when I did... the best for me was Intake's Isolate/carb free Chocolate.

----------


## Zodiac82

optimum nutrition gold standard whey

----------


## austinite

Oh! First post for Blazor... sorry I missed that so...

WELCOME ABOARD!!

 :Welcome:  Go blazor, it's your first post, go blazer.

----------


## Times Roman

dymatise elite whey protein isolate for me......

and it only runs less than $8/lb

----------


## Relpur

optimum nutrition gold standard whey I've found to be best bang for my buck in terms of amount per serving. I think Monster Milk taste the best though - just full of LOTS of cals and carbs

----------


## Lunk1

I love the taste of ESA Max Protien!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> dymatise elite whey protein isolate for me......
> 
> and it only runs less than $8/lb


I second this! It tastes pretty dang good

----------


## kelkel

I've been hooked on ON Gold standard whey extreme milk chocolate. I keep trying to buy another flavor but just can't. Go through two cans a month.

Have to look into the dymatise elite. What flavor do you guys recommend?

kel

Op, be sure to go introduce yourself in the new members forum. Right at the very top of the main page. 

Welcome!

----------


## DB1982

Dymatize Elite Gourmet protein is the best . To me at least nothing even compares.

----------


## Xty

I've tried out the following:
* Optimum Nutrition: natural chocolate, natural vanilla, natural strawberry, cookies and cream, chocolate, and double chocolate
* BSN Syntha-6: strawberry milkshake

Absolutely love BSN Syntha-6. I find Optimum nutrition's flavors to be overly sweet and artificial tasting. Plus, BSN dissolves a *lot* faster.

----------


## rsking

For me Up Your Mass Vanilla is the tastiest one.

----------


## senorrebo

I like flavor Syntha 6, and I like the sustained release of it.

----------


## dylan111557

Kaizen, from Costco. 44$ for 4.4lbs. Extremely great value, and mixes perfectly. I've had friends using ON that ask me to hook them up with it all the time!

----------


## Lifted1

bsn syntha 6 chocolate milkshake and chocolate cake batter is too artificial imo. ive had the best taste/luck with gaspari nutrition myofusion probiotic series chocolate peanut butter and banana

----------


## M302_Imola

> I've been hooked on ON Gold standard whey extreme milk chocolate. I keep trying to buy another flavor but just can't. Go through two cans a month.
> 
> Have to look into the dymatise elite. What flavor do you guys recommend?
> 
> kel
> 
> Op, be sure to go introduce yourself in the new members forum. Right at the very top of the main page. 
> 
> Welcome!


I use to be hooked on ON's chocolate but then I tried Rocky Road and found a new love...give it a try! Sucks that most if not all of ON's protein's have gotten more expensive...I use to get 10 lbs. gold standard whey for $85

----------


## clarky.

optimum nutrition chocolate

----------


## Juced_porkchop

trueprotein/ now called truenutrition iso-whey cold filtration .
BEST one. free flaves and if you want more make it a PREM Flave.
been using them for years.
also use needtowhey from NTBM since i know owner. but still love the TN protein. LOTS of great bulk supps there.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

ohh welcome to the forum!!! :-) Glad to have another member!
I am sure you will love this place. I know I do! :-)

----------


## pipper0916

I like EAS whey- choch

----------


## Wazz

> I've been hooked on ON *Gold standard whey extreme milk chocolate.* I keep trying to buy another flavor but just can't. Go through two cans a month.
> 
> Have to look into the dymatise elite. What flavor do you guys recommend?
> 
> kel
> 
> Op, be sure to go introduce yourself in the new members forum. Right at the very top of the main page. 
> 
> Welcome!


X2, I love it mixed w/ milk then chilled.... If its been in the fridge 2 hours & almost ice cold I can drink 20oz w/o so much as thinking its protien. Tastes like good old' chocolate milk.

----------


## risingcougar

I'm currently drinking some Dymatize ones: banana nut, fudge brownie, and cappucino rush. Best tasting though: Trutein Cinnabun. Hands down the tastiest protein supp. I've ever had.

----------


## StevoBro

I use Muscle Pharm Combat Powder. It's just a bit pricey imo.

----------


## mike698

Best one I have ever had was the EAS whey protein mixed well and tastes great!! Not expensive either I bought an 8lb tub 2 years ago for 70$ haven't had it since then because it got discontinued here in Canada and is only available in the states

----------


## auswest

Gasp air mayo fusion choc or strawberry and cream, bsn synths 6 chocolate is also good

----------


## rissinite

ON Gold Standard:

Coffee flavor with just water in a.m.
Mocha Cappuccino with water during the day
Mint Chocolate Chip with water and Dextrose for PWO (OMG!!!)

----------


## Armykid93

> ON Gold Standard:
> 
> Coffee flavor with just water in a.m.
> Mocha Cappuccino with water during the day
> Mint Chocolate Chip with water and Dextrose for PWO (OMG!!!)


Love gold standard. Stuff is good

----------


## bjo2925

Any chocolate from Scitec is great. Milk chocolate, white chocolate, chocolate mint, plain chocolate, and I think I'm missing one.. Allstars Hi Pro 85, chocolate, is fantastic. But my fav right now is whey Isolate chocolate by Xcore.

I supose that you guys don't have this brands in US. So, for the american brands I would go for EAS chocolate (I think it's milk chocolate), ON extreme milk chocolate and dymatize, chocolate and chocolate fudge, wich are great.

But if you want really great taste, you have to ship from Europe, it's worth it!!

----------


## shazam13

If you have spare cash to play with I'll say protizyme by metabolic nutrition taste is very good and mixes well too.

----------


## DB1982

Dymatizes hands down has the best tasting protein. That shit is good.

----------


## LT75

This question is so subjective. Depends what you like. You will get all different opinions on what is the best quality, some of which have no idea why they take it.

----------


## Anabolic4Health

welcome aboard... i am happy with isopure chocolate and vanilla...but i always add fruit and peanut butter

----------


## BraxyBrah

As the other fellow said its all subjective, but I find the crazier sounding flavors "cookies n cream" "berry banana blast cherry grape xtreme fusion" taste terrible and your standard Vanilla/Chocolate/Strawberry taste the best. Experiment a little and find one you like or just eat more chicken boobs.

----------


## OnTheSauce

BY FAR. HANDS DOWN THE BEST. TRUTEIN CINNABON. no comparison.

----------


## Ashop

Get some unflavored whey isolate and make your own.

----------


## Armykid93

Primal whey has a cinnamon bun flavor I've tried that's good.

----------


## BBeagle

ON gold standard chocolate

----------


## songdog

You got to be kidding! You shouldve tryed some of the junk we had 30yrs ago.Joe Wieder was a Saint with his stuff.

----------


## Lunk1

I need suggestions on a GREAT tasting, GREAT mixing ZERO carb protein powder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shsm

> I need suggestions on a GREAT tasting, GREAT mixing ZERO carb protein powder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've heard great things about Isopure.

----------


## HeadAndArm

Always seems that most of them taste the same but what you add to it can make a big difference. I usually do optimum and mix w Gatorade for post workout. It's better than it sounds lol.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Shsm avi is amazing. Drool

----------


## Armykid93

> I've heard great things about Isopure.


Is that Brianna frost?

----------


## Shsm

> Is that Brianna frost?


No idea, the things you stumble upon when you search "Perfect ass" on Google

----------


## Armykid93

> No idea, the things you stumble upon when you search "Perfect ass" on Google


This might be to big to be hers. But Brianna frost has an awesome ass lol

----------


## LT75

> Always seems that most of them taste the same but what you add to it can make a big difference. I usually do optimum and mix w Gatorade for post workout. It's better than it sounds lol.


The Chicago Bears give their players Gatorade mixed with Endurox after workouts and practices.

----------


## smeeto

i've tried a number of different kinds, maybe almost 10, and i have i say that i like cytosport chocolate whey the best. Its not too expensive (about $10 a pound at costco) tastes great and mixes easily. For some reason though i like met-RX chocolate whey when using it for anything other than shakes such as whey pancakes and such, its got a much stronger (though not necessarily better) taste than cytosport.

----------


## Fuzion83TX

Ronnie Cole Signature Series - PRO-ANTIUM Double Chocolate Cookie or the Vanilla wafer crisp!! Mmmmm

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Syntha-6. 50% protein, 50% incinerated snickers.

----------


## Armykid93

> Syntha-6. 50% protein, 50% incinerated snickers.


You could try the brotege brand. Its French for protege. 

To the OP. Didn't read your original post but from the title id say try gold standard whey. I've used it for years and its great. I'm gonna switch to primal whey though just because of how much cheaper it is.

----------


## East Coast Kid

As said earlier, the trutein cinnabun has a good taste. I like mixing it in with my oatmeal. Their Peanut Butter Cup flavor is pretty good, too!

I generally stick with my ON Double Rich Chocolate when I need to down something in a bind.

----------


## dj erk15

> optimum nutrition gold standard whey


This is also the protein i drink i think the extreme milk chocolate is the best flavor but to me its not about the taste its what it does for me. Id still drink it if it taste like shit lol. To me its a great feeling knowing im getting some whey protein in my system in the morning and more importantly after training.

----------


## dj erk15

Shsm ur killing me lol. most def perfect.

----------


## basketballfan22

As far as micellar casein powder goes, Dymatize Elite Casein makes a pretty tasty powder. Apparently the cinnamon bun flavor is really good, but it doesn't sound good to me so I stick to the basic rich chocolate.

----------


## VRamos

Nutritriendi Recov, has an excellent taste, is cheap, and has all the aa you need (including bcaa in great amounts). Excellent recovery drink, or sup with a snack. Try it, you won't regret it Brah  :Wink:

----------


## zimmaakaviper

promax maximuscle, banana taste just like milkshake no joke soooo nice

----------


## zimmaakaviper

> No idea, the things you stumble upon when you search "Perfect ass" on Google


ahaha i agree nice pics tho  :Wink:

----------


## dep30

Intek evolution is the best ive tasted so far. With optimum nutrition gold standard in a distant second

----------


## belva

I like optimum gold standard, and pro complex gainer when off season

----------


## Iron-56

> I'm looking for some good tasting protein powder basically. my previous powder tasted really bad, can't remember the name, but anyway could someone mention some good tasting protein powder? chocolate flavour is what I'd prefer I guess.
> 
> whatever protein powder is popular for its taste?


The protein powder that Bodybuilding.com makes. Really cheap and tastes great! They had a clearence sale before the summer and I grabbed 2 5lb for $25 each .

----------


## warmouth

I'm a huge fan of the taste of syntha 6. I also use ON gold standard, and it tastes pretty good. But every flavor INCLUDING strawberry is delicious. Dymatize gourmet is so-so, nothing to write home about.

----------


## Armykid93

People keep talking about syntha6 now I want to try it

----------


## LT75

ABB, BSN and ON are all made by the same company called Glanbia.

----------


## steroid.com 1

For me I like Syntha-6 Isolate Vanilla Milkshake with 2% skim milk...could drink this stuff all day long!

----------


## rollingthunder

+1 on the "true nutrition" protein powder. they allow you to customize your mix of protein types and choose your flavors. my most recent order was 20% micellar casein/80% whey, dutch chocolate fudge. tastes fantastic mixed with 1% milk! cost is $8.75/lb including shipping when ordered in bulk.

i also use "muscletech" whey protein from sam's club. i prefer the vanilla flavor, but the chocolate is ok too. i think a 5 lb bag is about 30 bucks.

----------


## AlinSR

Dymatize iso 100 is my favorite, but it's $70

----------

